# decamerone, riassunto sesta novella :fiammetta



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Un giovane ricco di nome Ricciardo a Napoli si innamorò di Catella che dicevano essere la più bella di Napoli, però essendo questa sposata non faceva caso al corteggiamento di quest’ultimo, il quale decise di ricorrere all’astuzia; sapendo che era molto gelosa, la chiamò e le disse che il marito se la intendeva con sua moglie e che avrebbero avuto appuntamento in un bagno il giorno dopo e disinteressatamente le consigliò di presentarsi lei al posto di sua moglie, che era già stata avvisata, così avrebbe potuto smascherarlo. Il giorno seguente Ricciardo andò lui nel bagno prestabilito ed essendo una camera oscurissima si mise a letto e quando venne Catella goderono molto insieme; dopo il rapporto Ricciardo spiegò che era tutta una messinscena e Catella comprendendo che aveva fatto tutto per amore suo, lo amò e si divertirono altre notti insieme.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2012)

Mi hanno sempre affascinato le storie di donne che non erano in grado di riconoscere il proprio marito a occhi chiusi :rotfl:


----------

